# EVGA Classified X58 Motherboard Unveiled



## AuDioFreaK39 (Jan 8, 2009)

*EVGA X58 SLI Classified Unveiled - Specs - Pricing - Availability -*

_*EVGA Classified motherboard unveiled







the rumored "For The Win" edition*_

Living overclocking legend Peter Tan "Shamino" has just recently posted on his popular site VR-Zone a classified preview detailing EVGA's upcoming X58 motherboard. For the die hard EVGA enthusiasts, speculate no more, as this may be the X58 "FTW" edition board we have all been waiting for.

According to sources close to EVGA, however, the soon to be released board will officially be named "EVGA Classified". Therefore, the "FTW" moniker will can be disregarded from this point forward. We are anticipating this board before mid-February mainly because this timeframe would allow current EVGA X58 SLI owners to upgrade through EVGA's Step-Up Program.


There are more than several exciting new noteworthy features on this board that are now able to be mentioned. For instance, the board allows full 3-way SLI nForce 200 x16/x16/x16 style to be used with room left over for a PCI-E x1 audio card on the top slot. This essentially enables a flexible PCI-Express slot arrangement for the ultimate 3-Way SLI + PhysX + audio card setup that enthusiasts have only dreamed of up until now.

For users with water cooled or extreme cooled GPU setups, there are now four PCI-Express Enable/Disable jumpers, one per slot, that allow multi-GPU setups to be troubleshooted without having to take out the cards.

In addition, the CPU core power circuitry has been completely redesigned with Super-low ESR and ESL Film Capacitors placed right behind the CPU Socket, so only the cleanest power goes into the CPU. A high-quality CPU socket is also used, with three times the normal amount of gold content for the lowest impedance and highest current transfer. Furthermore, it is complemented by its slick shiny black anodized coloring.

Furthermore, VR-Zone's X58 SLI Classified preview article was written by EVGA's lead motherboard engineer Peter Tan "Shamino" can be found here.























_*
*UPDATE*some more news*_

*EVGA X58 SLI Classified to launch after Chinese New Year*







*pricing estimated around $450*

During CES, Tim Smalley from bit-tech was kind enough to interview our friend Hans Wolfram Tismer from EVGA Europe regarding the specs, pricing and availability of the company's upcoming EVGA X58 SLI Classified 141-BL-E759-A1 motherboard.

In his video interview, Wolfram suggested the board would be available in the US and Europe after Chinese New Year, not until the end of February or beginning of March.  According to Wikipedia, the Year of the Ox will begin on January 26, 2009 which leaves us wondering why a late Q1 release was suggested.

On another note, the original EVGA X58 SLI was launched on November 17, 2008 and according to EVGA will be qualified for Step-Up to the upcoming Classified model.  However, a release date past mid-February would suggest that early adopters looking to upgrade will be left out in the cold, as the company's Step-Up program is only valid up to 90 days upon original purchase.

The expected pricing on the X58 SLI Classified will be $450 in the US and €450 incl. VAT in Europe.  Let us emphasize the fact that the current board is only $299.99 to assert that there will definitely be a price premium to be paid.  Besides, the new board does in fact contain three times more gold in the motherboard CPU socket than Intel's standard reference design, allowing for improved conductivity.

Nonetheless, with a team of six world class engineers under the instruction of legendary overclocking legend Shamino, this board is destined to set new world records in the first half of this year.

Tim Smalley's interview with EVGA Europe can be found here.





http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11384&Itemid=1




Also read:  EVGA Classified motherboard unveiled




I have the EVGA Q1 2009 Product Lineup for you guys as well.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

Sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ill step up to this board


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 8, 2009)

The board looks pretty damn sick


----------



## richardbel (Jan 8, 2009)

SICK!! that looks like a magazine from a machine gun..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

Very awesome. I bet Fit will be the first one out of us to get this board!


----------



## Binge (Jan 8, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Very awesome. I bet Fit will be the first one out of us to get this board!



Nah  I would like to think he would but he has a board with 6x PCI-e slots. ASUS p6t6WS


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 8, 2009)

im getting one when there out, from stepup or ill buy one


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2009)

not that i would ever put something like this together, but i sure would like to see one in action!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 8, 2009)

thats sick imagine i7 + sli GTX295 + 16GB DDR3 haaaaaaaaaaaaa crazy


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> thats sick imagine i7 + sli GTX295 + 16GB DDR3 haaaaaaaaaaaaa crazy



You cant Tri-SLi a GTX295. You can Tri-SLi a GTX285.


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 8, 2009)

what a beast.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 9, 2009)

i edited my post


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 9, 2009)

Pure sex.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn looks awesome, going to get the regular EVGA X58(whenever i get a job) more likely since this one will more likely be extremely expensive.

lol, that EVGA card in the tri sli pic is getting raped.(the one in the middle)


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Damn looks awesome, going to get the regular EVGA X58(whenever i get a job) more likely since this one will more likely be extremely expensive.
> 
> lol, that EVGA card in the tri sli pic is getting raped.(the one in the middle)



Thats exactly what I was thinking. That poor card is going to get melted between those other two. I might be a crappy EVGA card for PhysicX?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 10, 2009)

"EVGA's new high efficiency electric space heater is guaranteed to warm up those cold, lonely nights alone with your computer when you've been kicked out of your house by your girlfriend or evicted by your landlord due to not being able to pay rent. Remember, all you need is a wall socket so run that extension cord to your neighbors! Save on gas bills while paying much more even with marginally cheaper electricity rates!"


----------



## solofly (Jan 10, 2009)

AuDioFreaK39,

Everywhere I go, there you are... Is there a place you don't have an account...?

Cheers dude...


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 10, 2009)

The current X58 by evga is really nice. Besides the extra pci-e bandwith, idk how they can improve on the previous mobo.


----------



## vypher (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd definitely look into getting one of this.


----------



## thebeephaha (Jan 12, 2009)

I just like how the E on the NB heatsink pulses red.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 12, 2009)

DAMN!!! That is a sick ass motherboard. 

Why not go with 3 gtx 295s


----------



## thebeephaha (Jan 12, 2009)

Cannot tri sli GTX295...


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 12, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Why not go with 3 gtx 295s



Hexa-SLI  But it is sic and I will own one.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Jan 12, 2009)

solofly said:


> AuDioFreaK39,
> 
> Everywhere I go, there you are... Is there a place you don't have an account...?
> 
> Cheers dude...



I like to keep myself covered.  The internet is an oil mine of information waiting to be drilled.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Jan 12, 2009)

_**UPDATE**_

 wrote up a new Fudzilla article with more info I found.  Refer to original post.


----------

